# Makeup Effect



## bw1 (May 31, 2005)

Apply sprit gum to your face and stick cotton from the rolls that come in a box that say absorbent cotton. Let it dry. Pull off the excess cotton. Apply liquid latex to small areas and while stretching the skin, dry the latex with a hair dryer. When the skin is released it will wrinkle up and look old and nasty.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Fellow Goblins,
> 
> I’m not sure this is the right place to post this question on makeup but what the heck, right? Someone some time ago told me about a makeup you apply and when it dries it makes your skin look old, flaky, and cracked. I’ve tried looking around on the net but have found nothing like this person told me. Has anyone heard of it and might be able to point me in the right direction?


Spookzilla, you are going the wrong direction man! Some of us worship moisturizer.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Some of us worship moisturizer.


True, true, Madame, but you have to admit the flesh falling from my face is attractive.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Spookzilla, basically any liquid latex applied as described by bw1 will give the effect of crinkled, wrinkled skin...but there is a specific product that I have had good success with in the past, it's called "Fake Skin" and it is made by a co. called *Living Nightmare*. I've used it both to wrinkle and age my skin ( I know, MT, weird, huh? Most days I'm buffing and moisturizing to make it smooth!!) and to give the effect of skin peeling away. Spencer's carries it every year, and it's also available on line.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

On second thought...everyone who haunts the forum radiates such inner beauty, not to mention a somewhat warped sense of outward beauty, that wrinkled falling flesh couldn't make us any less attractive. Moisturizer be damned I say


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks MHooch!

I think you have found the product I've been looking for, now all I have to do is find who sells it online if I don't manage to get by the mall before Halloween to Spencers.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

bw1's comment is excellent...you can even do the effect with just latex, can stipple it on the skin in sections and then stretch the skin while applying heat with a hair drier...powder the latex after it's dry so it won't stick to itself, then relax the skin a voila! Instant wrinkles.

The spirit gum and cotton provide a stronger and more durable effect. You can strengthen the wrinkle effect with painted shadows and highlights.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I've used it befor. I forgot what its called but i got mine at party city. They had green and a flesh tone. It's really gross stuff, it goes on like cream but than drys and craks and peels.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

GDFreak,

Dat's da stuff!


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

I do believe it is called horror flesh!


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like you've found what you're looking for as an all-over application. However, if you're interested in wrinkling small areas, you could try the Rigid Collodion here:

http://www.costumesandprops.com/special_effects_makeup.htm


Just apply and wait for it to wrinkle the skin as it dries. It looks like a good bunched up area of scar tissue that can be painted up. Then, it just peels off without any solvent.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Toilet paper in small pieces and latex layers work wonders for flaky skin and it will peel off. Then you can put cream make-up over it to get any effect you want. I work at The Costume Shop and we sell Collodion. It does wrinkle skin really good and looks great around slashes and scars. But it doesn't "just peel off", it requires a good remover. We suggest that it only be used in small areas like Skeletons was suggesting.


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

*Yet another flaky idea.*

Spookz, here's something else you could try. Once when I was a kid I tried using just a thick mixture of flour and water to get the effect you're talking about, for a Mummy. Of course, much of this cracked off, but a lot of it stayed on. If GDfreak's stuff doesn't materialize, I'm thinking you could try my idea, which I have since refined:

Glue some cotton on your skin as suggested above for the latex stipple technique. But instead of moistening the adhered cotton with latex, use the flour & water mix. The paste and the cotton can both be dyed with food colors before you start (let the cotton dry out before you start gluing it). If you keep the flour paste application thin, it won't take too long to dry out and start cracking. A hair dryer will help to dry the paste faster.

The drawback of this technique is that the dried flour paste gets pretty uncomfortable. That may have been in part because I glued the cotton on with spirit gum; liquid latex used as the adhesive might have been better as it would have been more flexible. Another problem was hands - I cheated and wrapped them with mummy bandages. Maybe plastering the flour mixture on a pair of cotton gloves would've worked.

I was able to touch up the areas of my face that didn't get colored by the flour with cake makeup. Sorry, but no pictures of the costume have survived.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Spookzilla maybe I'm late but I found this recipe, check this out at:
Max and Courtney Make Monsters: PROJECT THREE: The Mummy

Hope this helps...


----------

